# Only Oldschool Fosgate (ALL BNIB)



## Alex84 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Fosgate*

*100a2*

Classic Rockford Fosgate Punch 100a2 BRAND NEW, Unused, NIB, Old School | eBay

*500a2*

NEW Rockford Fosgate Punch 500a2 Old School | eBay

*600a4*

Rockford fosgate punch 600a4 NEW never used | eBay


----------

